# Stabilizing



## jrc (May 29, 2014)

What is the best resin for stabilizing? Do you need a finish on stabilized blanks?


----------



## HamTurns (May 29, 2014)

TurnTex Woodworks - Cactus Juice Stabilizing

Cactus Juice Stabilizing Resin by TurnTex Woodworks.

Happy turning
Tom


----------



## plantman (May 29, 2014)

Jim; Go to the website Tom has listed above. Yes, you need to finish stablizied blanks. As you turn your blank you are going to have areas of raw wood that need to be sealed. Some blanks may need some dent or hole filling also. Curtis has some great videos on youtube and on his website. and there are some very helpful tips in the library here also.    Jim  S


----------



## Jim Burr (May 29, 2014)

Few dozen others as well...

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/stabalized-blank-55776/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/buffing-stabilized-wood-117196/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/buffing-stabilized-wood-117196/http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/buffing-stabilized-wood-117196/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/finishing-stabilized-blanks-113834/


----------

